# franchouillard



## emilÇ

Salut tout le monde!
qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "franchouillarde"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Emil, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

franchouillard


> [familier]  Terme  à connotation  péjorative  qui  désigne  les  caractères  du  Français  moyen.


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal 'franchute'?


----------



## Terio

_Franchute_ me parece perfecto.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Terio said:


> _Franchute_ me parece perfecto.


Depende del país y del contexto. Aquí en España, se utiliza para hablar de los franceses en general (sean o no _franchouillards_) y a mí me sienta bastante mal porque lo considero muy despectivo.

Pero yo entiendo que "_franchouillard_" tiene otra connotación: 


> Familier et péjoratif. Qui présente les défauts traditionnellement attribués au Français moyen (en particulier chauvinisme, étroitesse d'esprit).


https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/franchouillard/35028



totor said:


> ¿Qué tal 'franchute'?


¿En qué contexto?


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal 'franchute'?


Hola, che.

Yo no creo que sean equivalentes exactos. Optaría por _francés promedio_ o _típico francés_; otras opciones serían _francés reaccionario/tradicionalista_ o _francés de mentalidad cerrada._


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿En qué contexto?


Vaya, por lo que a mí respecta, en absolutamente todos, precisamente porque jamás lo usé de manera despectiva, sino tal como tú misma dices:


Athos de Tracia said:


> Aquí en España, se utiliza para hablar de los franceses en general


Es más. De hecho, en algunas ocasiones me he comunicado personalmente con algunos integrantes franceses del foro usando exactamente ese término.

Como una manera simpática de referirme a ellos mismos o a aspectos o ideas 'hexagonales'.

Por otra parte, el diccionario de la casa, entre otros adjetivos, dice también 'familiar' y 'coloquial'.

En esos contextos lo utilizo yo, y creo que también así se usa en general.


----------



## Penyafort

Estoy de acuerdo en que _franchute_, al menos en España, no sería una buena traducción del término. Según el contexto podrían funcionar posibilidades varias como _francés medio, típico francés, francés de pura cepa _(o _de toda la vida_ o _de pies a cabeza_) o, incluso sin referencia al francés, _patriotero, casero, castizo_, etc. La equivalencia cultural aproximada sería el uso de _carpetovetónico_ para lo español.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pues ya sabes, a mí no me llames franchuta, que muerdo.  

Bromas aparte: sigo en el mismo punto: si quieres traducir _franchouillard,_ franchute no me cuadra. 



Penyafort said:


> La equivalencia cultural aproximada sería el uso de _carpetovetónico_ para lo español.


O como decimos por aquí: "ser de boina rosca chapa"


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Pues ya sabes, a mí no me llames franchuta, que muerdo


¡¡¡Ni en sueños, querida Athos!!!

Pero, aprovechando lo dicho por Penyafort:


Penyafort said:


> La equivalencia cultural aproximada sería el uso de _carpetovetónico_ para lo español.


me permitiréis que os diga, tal vez mal que os pese, que por estos lares nos referimos a vosotros como 'gallegos', y nadie, pero absolutamente nadie, en un país que en sus buenas épocas os ha acogido por miles y millones, ve en ello nada despectivo.

Dicho lo cual, y teniendo en cuenta que el valor de algunos adjetivos debe verse en el consabido y famoso


Athos de Tracia said:


> contexto


tendréis que permitirme que traduzca

[fulanito] se gausse de la résistance franchouillarde de sociologues comme [menganito y zutanito]

como:

[…] se burle de la resistencia franchuta de sociólogos como […]


----------



## totor

Tiens !

Y ya que estamos en esto:


totor said:


> teniendo en cuenta que el valor de algunos adjetivos debe verse en el consabido y famoso


… contexto, fíjense qué interesante lo que dice chauvins - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com en las dos primeras líneas de sus dos primeras acepciones: la misma palabra puede ser o no peyorativa.


----------



## Penyafort

totor said:


> me permitiréis que os diga, tal vez mal que os pese, que por estos lares nos referimos a vosotros como 'gallegos',


Pero eso es distinto porque es una denominación dada desde fuera. Por eso lo de franchute o gabacho pierde el sentido, porque son casi exónimos. En el caso de un argentino, desconozco cuál sería la equivalencia cultural propia para algo muy argentino. Lo único que se me ocurre y que he oído decir a alguien alguna vez es "re argento".


----------



## swift

Lo cierto es que _franchute, franchuta_ suena divertidísimo y conozco franceses radicados en el extranjero que usan estos vocablos autorreferencialmente, pero no creo que tu traducción dé en el clavo si usás _franchuta_ porque esta palabra no contiene la idea de _francés promedio de ideas tradicionalistas_.


----------



## totor

Penyafort said:


> "re argento"


Jamás lo he oído mentar, Penyafort.

Argentina tiene 24 distritos, y cada uno de ellos tiene sus particularismos, así que en estas tierras nada es 'muy argentino', todo es 'muy cordobés', 'muy santiagueño', 'muy porteño', etcétera, etcétera, pero de cualquier manera te estoy nombrando tres de los distritos que más se caracterizan por sus particularismos, porque tampoco nunca he oído mentar 'esto es muy neuquino', o 'muy salteño'.

Y en cuanto a esto:


swift said:


> no creo que tu traducción dé en el clavo si usás _franchuta_ porque esta palabra no contiene la idea de _francés promedio de ideas tradicionalistas_


¡¡¡franchute es el nec plus ultra de lo francés, José!!!

Por otra parte, no entiendo por qué decís 


swift said:


> francés promedio de ideas tradicionalistas


En todo caso, fijate qué dice el wiktionnaire:


> *franchouillard *(Familier) *et parfois* (Péjoratif) Désigne *quelque chose de typiquement français et populaire.* Parfois utilisé pour se moquer *gentiment* des mœurs françaises, ou de la culture française.


(Salvo el primero, todos los subrayados son míos).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En consonancia con la magnífica propuesta de Penyafort:



> franchouillard, franchouillarde — [correspond pour l’Espagne à :] carpetovetónico, carpetovetónica.


Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol de l’Expression Actuelle tome 2 Alain Trubert Thierry Truber
http://www.seinan-gu.ac.jp/~trubert/F-I-original.pdf

Por otra parte, tu frase no me transmite nada cariñoso (_se gausser )_


----------



## totor

Querida Athos, un editor solía hacerme bromas porque yo traducía 'en question' por 'de marras', en vez de 'en cuestión', que es lo que se dice habitualmente en estas tierras.

¿Acaso te imaginas lo que diría, no ya ese mismo editor, sino cualquier otro de por aquí, si yo algún día pongo


Penyafort said:


> carpetovetónico


en vez de 'gallego'?  

¡Tendría que buscarme otro medio de subsistencia!

Por lo demás, mi remisión al wiktionnaire no se basaba en el 'gentiment', ni mucho menos, solo subrayé esos fragmentos porque precisamente en este hilo se habló de todas esas cosas, y sé perfectamente el tono que usa mi autor.

Y abreviando, no voy a poner


swift said:


> _francés promedio […]_ _típico francés […]_ _francés reaccionario/tradicionalista […]_ _francés de mentalidad cerrada_


ni


Penyafort said:


> _francés medio, típico francés, francés de pura cepa _(o _de toda la vida_ o _de pies a cabeza_)_ […]_ _patriotero, casero, castizo_, etc


ni


swift said:


> francés promedio de ideas tradicionalistas


porque si el autor hubiera querido decir alguna de esas cosas, pues sin lugar a dudas lo habría dicho.

Él dijo una sola palabra, "franchouillarde", y yo no voy a poner ninguna perífrasis ni ningún eufemismo.


----------



## swift

Carpetovetónico me parece una traducción tan adecuada como _redneck_. ¡Nada que ver!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> ¿Acaso te imaginas lo que diría, no ya ese mismo editor, sino cualquier otro de por aquí, si yo algún día pongo
> 
> en vez de 'gallego'?
> 
> 
> porque si el autor hubiera querido decir alguna de esas cosas, pues sin lugar a dudas lo habría dicho.
> 
> Él dijo una sola palabra, "franchouillarde", y yo no voy a poner ninguna perífrasis ni ningún eufemismo.


Tengo la sensación de que te has centrado en el uso de "franchute" en tu tierra y no en "_franchouillard_" escrito por tu autor que presupongo francés.  No tiene nada que ver con "gallego".

Recorriendo el foro, te pongo otro hilo con opiniones muy parecidas a las expresadas aquí:



> Hola:
> 
> Para mí "franchouillard" es despectivo y no se aplica al francés en general, sino a un estilo de comportamiento y mentalidad que caracteriza al francés chauvinista y basto, más que nada.
> 
> En cuanto al calificativo "gaulois" lo usamos para señalar el carácter, comportamiento o vocabulario libidinoso y cochino de las personas.
> 
> Así que ninguno me parece adaptado para traducir gabacho ni franchute.
> 
> No sé si mi forma de interpretar la palabra "franchouillard" y "gaulois" es compartida por otros, pero personalmente no las usaría para esto.
> 
> En plan cariñoso, pero que también tiene su componente despectivo, diríamos : un petit Français.
> 
> - "C'est l'image même du petit Français (à la con)".
> 
> Sólo mi punto de vista.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



franchute

Sinónimos de franchouillard:


> franchouillard, franchouillarde adjectif et nom​beauf (familier), franco-français (familier)



franchouillard - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert

En España, cateto / garrulo...


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> No tiene nada que ver con "gallego"


¡Claro está, Athos!

Si lo mencioné es solo porque Penyafort habló de


Penyafort said:


> _carpetovetónico_ para lo español


palabra que leo por primera vez en mi vida.

Y recalco *para lo español.*


----------



## Penyafort

Quede constancia de que yo nunca he dicho ni propuesto que _carpetovetónico _sea la traducción de _franchouillard _o pueda servir como tal. Solamente dije que, por lo que se refiere al sentido de la palabra con respecto a su uso en ambas lenguas, serían equivalentes culturales en Francia y España.



Athos de Tracia said:


> En consonancia con la magnífica propuesta de Penyafort:
> 
> 
> Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol de l’Expression Actuelle tome 2 Alain Trubert Thierry Truber
> http://www.seinan-gu.ac.jp/~trubert/F


Gran aporte, Athos. Desconocía el diccionario.



totor said:


> ¿Acaso te imaginas lo que diría, no ya ese mismo editor, sino cualquier otro de por aquí, si yo algún día pongo carpetovetónico
> 
> en vez de 'gallego'?


Son usos y sentidos diferentes. Como dice el DRAE, _carpetovetónico _se refiere a «característico de la España profunda frente todo influjo foráneo» y su uso suele ser despectivo y formal. Poco tiene que ver pues con la acepción de _gallego _como metonimia para «español» en su uso informal y restringido a parte de Sudamérica. 

Y si yo fuera editor argentino y mi editorial tuviera ramificación en España, desde luego no lo recomendaría en absoluto, porque aquí algo muy gallego es una muñeira, el orujo o contestar preguntando.


----------



## totor

Queridos amigos, me temo que nos estamos yendo un poco por las ramas con este asunto de gallego y carpetovetónico, que nada tienen que ver con este hilo, cuyo objetivo, sin lugar a dudas, es encontrar una buena traducción para franchouillard.

Por lo tanto, y si me lo permiten, les sugiero que, si alguien tiene algo que decir que no se haya dicho, nos ciñamos estrictamente a ese tema.


----------



## Nanon

totor said:


> [fulanito] se gausse de la résistance franchouillarde de sociologues comme [menganito y zutanito]


_¿Resistencia francocéntrica?_ Pero me huele que le falta lo de


swift said:


> _promedio _(¿mediocre?) _de ideas tradicionalistas_.


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> ¿Resistencia francocéntrica?


No está mal…

Viendo que hay tanta resistencia a que ponga franchute…

Después de todo, el único que aprobó de entrada mi sugerencia fue @Terio.


Terio said:


> _Franchute_ me parece perfecto


(¿Será porque él es canadiense, y no francés?)


----------



## Terio

La verdad, siempre pensé que _franchute_ era tan despectivo como _franchouillard_. Ahora, me doy cuenta que no es tan simple.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Viendo que hay tanta resistencia a que ponga franchute…



Es que un franchute no es necesariamente _franchouillard_ (afortunadamente).



totor said:


> encontrar una buena traducción para franchouillard.


Yo no la encuentro. 

Creo que el _franchouillard_ es para los franceses lo que el "grasa" para los argentinos.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Creo que el _franchouillard_ es para los franceses lo que el "grasa" para los argentinos.


Hum, creo que no, Athos.

El grasa argentino es un personaje muy especial que no tiene ninguna de las características anteriormente citadas, y si un


swift said:


> _francés reaccionario/tradicionalista_ o _francés de mentalidad cerrada_


o un


Penyafort said:


> francés de pura cepa


te escuchara que lo asimilas a un grasa argentino, pues se muere ipso pucho.


Terio said:


> me doy cuenta que no es tan simple


¡Y ya lo creo que no, Terio!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Sigo pensando....

Otra posibilidad: "*franchutista*". 

Y lo único que se me ocurre, a pesar de que a ti no te gusta este tipo de solución, sería mantener "_franchouillard_" con una nota explicativa.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> "_franchouillard_" con una nota explicativa


Tal vez, pero en ultimísima instancia, si no hay más remedio  .

Sea como fuere, voy a poner un poco más de contexto, que si no lo hice hasta ahora fue porque mi post inicial fue una simple sugerencia/consulta, y ni me imaginaba que iba a dar para tanto.

Mi autor*, hablando en contra de la 'blanchité' y de sus representantes, dice:

On comprend mieux qu’Ajari l’Américain [Norman Ajari] se gausse de la résistance franchouillarde de sociologues comme Gérard Noiriel et Stéphane Beaud, soucieux de redonner sa légitimité au point de vue de classe.

* Renaud Garcia, _Le désert de la critique_


----------



## chlapec

Me pregunto si no será el momento de acuñar un nuevo término en español que cubra ese vacío evidente: ¿qué os parece *francorrancio/a*? (con una nota al pie)


----------



## totor

chlapec said:


> francorrancio/a


Pues yo lo votaría…


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> On comprend mieux qu’Ajari l’Américain [Norman Ajari] se gausse de la résistance franchouillarde de sociologues comme Gérard Noiriel et Stéphane Beaud, soucieux de redonner sa légitimité au point de vue de classe.


Acabo de leer lo que escribió Norman Ajari:

Impasses du réductionnisme de classe. Sur un texte de Beaud et Noiriel

La crítica me parece demoledora, escrita en términos muy duros y no creo que sea posible encontrar una traducción adecuada en este contexto sin recurrir a alguna perífrasis.


----------



## totor

Queridos, como ahora estoy en la primera revisión de la traducción, y de golpe tropiezo con 


totor said:


> On comprend mieux qu’Ajari l’Américain se gausse de la résistance franchouillarde de sociologues comme Gérard Noiriel et Stéphane Beaud, soucieux de redonner sa légitimité au point de vue de classe


vuelvo a leer por supuesto uno por uno todos los posts, y ya no estoy tan seguro de que, en este caso, 'resistencia franchuta' sea lo apropiado.

¿Qué dirían de 'resistencia típicamente francesa'?


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¿Qué dirían de 'resistencia típicamente francesa'?


Que daría pie a equívocos. Existe una representación mental o enciclopédica de la resistencia francesa que no es equiparable a la resistencia del francés promedio tradicionalista.


----------



## Nanon

Hola totor:

Lo siento, pero estoy con swift: _"resistencia típicamente francesa"_ no me acaba de convencer. Independientemente de la representación de la resistencia, es como si el acto de resistir fuera típicamente francés y no lo veo bien así. Habría que especificar a qué se resiste: al cambio de paradigma, al uso de herramientas teóricas elaboradas fuera de Francia (_franchouillardise _de primera, esa) o de Europa, etc. Al leer lo que escribió Norman Ajari me deparé con esto:


> L’article de Beaud et Noiriel consacre plus d’un paragraphe à déplorer une prétendue _« américanisation »_ de la société française, et voilà que je m’égare à citer à la chaîne des auteurs Américains _(no corrijo la mayúscula que aparece en el texto: probablemente no es intencional, pero si la corrijo me van a decir "franchuta" y ojo, que yo también muerdo )_. Mais c’est que plutôt que de balayer ces travaux d’un revers de main, il faudrait prouver qu’ils ne sont pas pertinents pour comprendre la société française. Or je crois qu’ils sont infiniment plus pertinents que la doxa du schéma _« idéologie + discrimination »_ dont les deux auteurs font leur miel.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Que daría pie a equívocos


Sí, es cierto.


----------



## totor

Cerca de entregar este trabajo, vuelvo a franchouillard y creo que, no habiendo muchas otras opciones que me convenzan para este caso particular, me voy a decantar por la casi estricta definición del término que da el Robert (al que me derivó @Athos de Tracia):

Se comprende mejor que Ajari, el norteamericano, se burle de la característica resistencia francesa de sociólogos como Gérard Noiriel y Stéphane Beaud, preocupados por restituir su legitimidad al punto de vista clasista.


----------



## Lamarimba

¡Ah, los recalcitrantes franceses! No se dejan ni traducir.


----------



## totor

Dejar se dejan, pero…


----------



## jprr

Franchement, de tout ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil "franchute" me semble la meilleure approximation



totor said:


> [fulanito] se gausse de la résistance franchouillarde de sociologues comme [menganito y zutanito]
> 
> […] se burle de la resistencia franchuta de sociólogos como […]


Sí, y si te parece poco siempre podés agregar el sufijo aumentativo / despectivo y que denota algo violento / repentino (DRAE dixit )
"...se burle de la resistencia_ franchut*ona *_de ..."

Probablement un peu exagéré.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Franchement, de tout ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil "franchute" me semble la meilleure approximation


Ah, ce n'est pas trop tôt, quand même, JP !


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> ¿Qué dirían de 'resistencia típicamente francesa'?


¿Y qué dirías de "resistencia cavernícola típica del francesito de a pie"?


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿Y qué dirías de "resistencia cavernícola típica del francesito de a pie"?


Que jamás de los jamases pondría eso, Athos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Perdón que me meta. Sausurre inventó para la lingüística un término que se refiere a la resistencia a los cambios (actitud conservadora): _esprit de clocher_.  @totor sé que no querés usar una perífrasis, pero pregunto –y ustedes manejan el francés mucho mejor que yo– ¿no se podría usar algo así como "espíritu de campanario del francés medio". Sé que es muy largo. Posiblemente tu editor se pregunté qué carajo es el espíritu de campanario, a juzgar por el uso de "de marras".


----------



## totor

Mister Draken said:


> Perdón que me meta


¿Qué tal, Draken?

Las puertas están abiertas y ni siquiera hay timbre. Todo el mundo está invitado, así que, bienvenido seas, y nada de disculpas.

No se trata tanto de que quiera o no quiera usar perífrasis, no soy tan fundamentalista.

Pero me parece que introducir una fórmula que, si bien Saussure le pudo haber dado una significación especial, básicamente significa tener una mentalidad pueblerina (tanto en francés como en castellano), cosa que podría inducir a errores y, también, implicaría una interpretación de lo que dice el autor, algo vedado para un traductor (pero a lo que a veces se ve obligado, todo hay que decirlo).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No había visto este mensaje:


totor said:


> Cerca de entregar este trabajo, vuelvo a franchouillard y creo que, no habiendo muchas otras opciones que me convenzan para este caso particular, me voy a decantar por la casi estricta definición del término que da el Robert (al que me derivó @Athos de Tracia):
> 
> Se comprende mejor que Ajari, el norteamericano, se burle de la característica resistencia francesa de sociólogos como Gérard Noiriel y Stéphane Beaud, preocupados por restituir su legitimidad al punto de vista clasista.


Si esta es tu opción de traducción, me vas a permitir que te diga que no es lo que dice/expresa tu autor.

Franchouillard = chovinista + parroquialista (_esprit de clocher_) + estrecho de miras + palurdo + "nombrilista" + retrógrado + etc.

Y no estoy muy segura de tu traducción en cuanto al final de la frase.


----------



## totor

Como creo haber dicho antes, nunca pensé que una palabrita diera para tanto y con tantas diferencias (pero también similitudes, por cierto) entre los mismos nativos y conocedores del francés.

La misma Athos que me dice esto:


Athos de Tracia said:


> Si esta es tu opción de traducción, me vas a permitir que te diga que no es lo que dice/expresa tu autor.
> 
> Franchouillard = chovinista + parroquialista (_esprit de clocher_) + estrecho de miras + palurdo + "nombrilista" + retrógrado + etc.


es la que varios posts más atrás me derivó al Robert, según el cual


> Franchouillard = Caractéristique du Français moyen et de ses défauts.


el Wiktionnaire, por su parte, dice algo similar:


> *franchouillard*
> 
> _(Familier)_ et parfois _(Péjoratif)_ Désigne quelque chose de typiquement français et populaire. Parfois utilisé pour se moquer gentiment des mœurs françaises, ou de la culture française.


y, además, da como traducciones al español:


> franchute, gabacho, chovinista.


el Bob, por su parte, pone


> Français, français moyen, typique, médiocre, caricatural


el DDF, además de lo que dicen los anteriores, también dice


> Désigne aussi une personne exagérément franco-centrique, sinon chauvine.


Et j'en passe…


----------



## Athos de Tracia

El tema es que tú has puesto algo que no me parece ni coloquial ni peyorativo ni ajustarse a la definición del Robert:



> característica resistencia francesa


y que es más o menos lo mismo que tu otra opción:



> resistencia típicamente francesa



Desde el principio se está haciendo hincapié en los supuestos defectos del francés "medio" "de a pie" o como lo quieras llamar, no del francés en general. 

La definición que das del Wiktionnaire no se puede aplicar a tu contexto. Es la segunda que es la que recoge el DDF.

Y en mi primer mensaje di la definición del Larousse que me parece la más completa:


Athos de Tracia said:


> Populaire et péjoratif. Qui présente les défauts traditionnellement attribués au Français moyen (en particulier chauvinisme, étroitesse d'esprit).
> 
> https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/franchouillard/35028


----------



## totor

> Qui présente les défauts traditionnellement attribués au Français moyen


Y precisamente por esa razón mi autor llama "Ajari l’Américain" a un francés.

Claro.

Sabrá disculparme la distinguida asistencia, pero debo reconocer que j'ai pas la comprenette facile…

En fin…

Aquí va mi versión final (?):

Se puede comprender mejor que Ajari, el norteamericano, se burle de la resistencia típica del francés medio y estrecho de miras de sociólogos como Gérard Noiriel y Stéphane Beaud, preocupados por restituir su legitimidad al punto de vista clasista.


----------



## totor

totor said:


> mi versión final (?)


Ahora sí.

Mi versión final:

Se puede comprender mejor que Ajari, el norteamericano, se burle de la resistencia _franchouillarde*_ de sociólogos como Gérard Noiriel y Stéphane Beaud, preocupados por restituir su legitimidad al punto de vista clasista.


* Una palabra que preferimos dejar en el original debido a la cantidad de matices que tiene. Designa peyorativamente a un tipo de francés medio y estrecho de miras, y por añadidura bastante reaccionario. [N. del T.]


----------

